# Game 16: Sacramento Kings @ Phoenix Suns (12/5)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (9-6) vs Sacramento Kings (8-8)*

*When: December 5th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_ “Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter 
and those who matter don't mind.”_


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Sacramento Kings Projected Lineup: *






































*(PG) Mike Bibby (SG) Kevin Martin (SF) John Salmons (PF) Kenny Thomas (C) Shareef Adurhim*​

Brad Miller and Ron Artest have been coming off the bench due to
getting back from injuries.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Stop forgetting to make it public votes


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

It's Shareef Abdur-Rahim, not Adurhim.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> It's Shareef Abdur-Rahim, not Adurhim.




I know, but he name is too long. I had
to cut it down so it looks better.

Joe, why do you want it to be a public poll? 
So you can see who voted for what?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Here's all of Amare's highlights from the Buck game.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5K0ztqO5LHE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5K0ztqO5LHE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You know, just wanted to apologize, I was one of the Amare naysayers during the summer and the start of the season.

But it seems that I was wrong, good luck guys on this game. :clap:


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> You know, just wanted to apologize, I was one of the Amare naysayers during the summer and the start of the season.
> 
> But it seems that I was wrong, good luck guys on this game. :clap:


apology accepted :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I know, but he name is too long. I had
> to cut it down so it looks better.
> *
> Joe, why do you want it to be a public poll?
> So you can see who voted for what?*



I hope this is a rhetorical question...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Suns Forum Prediction Player(s) of the Night​*
Steve Nash - Points, Shawn Marion - Points, Amare Stoudemire - Points



*GO HERE* to find out what that means.


Go Suns!​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns 108 - Kings 99



Steve Nash - 17pts
Shawn Marion - 19pts
Amare Stoudemire - 23pts


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Steve - 24, Shawn - 16, Amare - 28

Here's to... me figuring Artest will be guarding Shawn tonight. Chances are they'll try to put Artest on Nash for portions of the game, if'n my guess is right. Let's hope it doesn't work.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Nash - 16 pts
Marion - 20 pts
Amare - 26 pts


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Steve Nash 22pts 12ast
Amare Stoudamire 20pts 8reb
Shawn Marion 18pts 14reb
Leandro Barbosa 26pts 8ast
Marcus Banks 10min 3TO 2pts 2PF
Boris Diaw 5ast 6reb 8pts
Raja Bell 16pts (4-8 3pt)

Suns 112- Kings 106


Crazy prediction for the game: James Jones goes off and connects on 4-5 3pt


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

with artest being questionable and miller comming off the bench and seeing minimal minutes there is no reason we shouldnt win.

Suns 110 Kings 87 (with those conditions)

Suns 105 Kings 97 (without)


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Suns 112 - Kings 94

Nash = 18pts
Marion = 18pts
Amare = 24pts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 110, Kings 99


Nash 18 pts - Marion 19 pts - Amare 23 pts


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns - 110
Kings - 101

Nash - 27
Marion - 17
Stoudemire - 21


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

9 assists already for Nash! That would be awesome to knock Skiles off the recordbooks. :clap2:


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> 9 assists already for Nash! That would be awesome to knock Skiles off the recordbooks. :clap2:


what's the record?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nashaholic said:


> what's the record?


30.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Two Key Notes At Halftime:


where does Violet Palmer get the nerve to T up the two time MVP for a petty gesture.
Amare got dunked on by Abdur-Rahim sad to say.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Two Key Notes At Halftime:
> 
> 
> where does Violet Palmer get the nerve to T up the two time MVP for a petty gesture.
> Amare got dunked on by Abdur-Rahim sad to say.


Those are your "key" notes? Not that the Suns are winning, or that Raja is still playing well on both ends and might set a record with two more 3's, or that Leandro is annihilating them on the backdoor cuts, or that James Jones is playing with some nice hustle...nope, suppose not.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> 30.


wow


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

127-102. Wow. I had the feeling of this type of game, but couldnt pull the trigger. If I had known Ron wasn't playing, I probably would have haha.

Nash finished with 11 pts, 20 assists.

Marion with 23

Amare 17 and 13. (9-12 from FT line)

Barbosa 26 pts



PHX-SAC Boxscore


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

amare's 20/10 streak ended...boo!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> amare's 20/10 streak ended...boo!


On the plus side, his double-double streak is intact.

-Zei_Zao_LS's Key Notes to the Game-​As usual, the Suns are undefeated in games that Pat Burke gets in the game. Coincidence, I THINK NOT! 9 points, 3 minutes, and undoubtedly the key player in the game! 

Leandro lit them up, and for high percentages tonight. He can score to his heart's content on almost any team, but the fact that he did it at a monster percentage is what is exciting to me.

Amare is continuing his presence on the boards. If he averaged 11+ rebounds I think I might pop a blood vessel from celebration. On top of which, it's GREAT to have a player that can get 17 points on only 7 shots again. Leandro is my favorite player in the league (I don't know why), but he has no business leading a premier team in the league in free throw attempts, he doesn't cause that much contact on a consistent basis and it's kind of an example of too much finesse, in my opinion.

And... perhaps best of all... WE OUTREBOUNDED THE OTHER TEAM! PRAISE JESUS!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:worthy:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on the win, and on Steve's 20 assists, with only three turnovers. Wow. :clap:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> :worthy:


I like how the smiley is all small and God is all big. It kind of puts things into perspective for those who don't understand the true power of Pat Burke.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

It was great to see Burke finally get to play and his offensive play was excellent at the end...

I'm really worried about the play of Diaw and Jones though!

I wouldn't be surprised to see us trade Jones but Diaw seems like hes playing with zero confidence and he's not showing what he gave us last year...

I have Diaw on two of my fantasy teams and he's the worst player on both teams but I keep telling myself he's going to snap out of it...

Should I keep him or is it time to give him the boot?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Suns - 110
> Kings - 101
> 
> Nash - 27
> ...



Chris, who won?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was reading Daily Dime about the Suns streak, and Legler answered questions about em and flaws, and how they're being out rebounded worse this yr, and the talk of the defense as usual.

near the bottom, it mentioned...


link


> *COME BACK!* The Suns expended so much energy and scored so many points in the first quarter that when Shawn Marion hit a jumper at the buzzer for their 41st point, he immediately ran into the locker room as if it were halftime. His teammates were literally holding their sides, and each other, cracking up.



anyone see this lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I was reading Daily Dime about the Suns streak, and Legler answered questions about em and flaws, and how they're being out rebounded worse this yr, and the talk of the defense as usual.
> 
> near the bottom, it mentioned...
> 
> ...


So that's what they were laughing about. When you watch the highlights
it shows Marion with the buzzer-beater and then all the guys on the bench cracking
up. lol That was better then his rookie year where he almost scored for the other team.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Tim Legler has no idea, we were near dead last in rebounding differential in the last 2 years too. In fact we are rebounding better than ever in the last 2 years since Amare is starting again.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I was reading Daily Dime about the Suns streak, and Legler answered questions about em and flaws, and how they're being out rebounded worse this yr, and the talk of the defense as usual.
> 
> near the bottom, it mentioned...
> 
> ...


i saw that live on FSN-Arizona but dan majerle said he was using the little boys room. his exact words.

edit: also i think pat burke is a joke. dude gets in there and just shoots ridicilous shots 5 feet behind the 3 point line and plays zero defense. fans may think hes funny but i dont, they can find a player that will actually compete. Give me a roster spot phx.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> On the plus side, his double-double streak is intact.
> 
> -Zei_Zao_LS's Key Notes to the Game-​ As usual, the Suns are undefeated in games that Pat Burke gets in the game. Coincidence, I THINK NOT! 9 points, 3 minutes, and undoubtedly the key player in the game!
> 
> ...


Don't you mean Black Jesus?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Suns Forum Prediction Player(s) of the Night​*
*Steve Nash - Minutes, Points, Assists!*


*GO HERE* to find out what that means.


Go Suns!​


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> *Suns Forum Prediction Player(s) of the Night​*
> *Steve Nash - Minutes, Points, Assists!*
> 
> 
> ...


haha wrong thread. dammit!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Congrats on the win, and on Steve's 20 assists, with only three turnovers. Wow. :clap:


Thanks man! Always good to hear from ya G-Force :cheers:


----------

